# cups-1.1.23-r3 b0rked - [solved - sort of]

## darkphader

bug filed

----------

## Earthwings

Excuse me, what is this thread about?

----------

## darkphader

About a b0rked ebuild.

Basically a heads up to not install or upgrade to the ebuild in the subject.

Plus a note that a bug has been filed in case anyone is concerned or wants to know more.

Is there something not clear about the post?

----------

## Earthwings

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> Is there something not clear about the post?

 

Hehe, yes. First you didn't mention *what* is wrong with the ebuild. Second you didn't link the bug.

----------

## darkphader

Printing breaks, mime.types is empty, unpacking error as well:

>>> Unpacking pdftops.pl to /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.23-r3/work

unpack pdftops.pl: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

And the RDEPEND of xpdf is all wrong - prevents CUPS from being installed

without X which is not desired for a server.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93553

----------

## darkphader

Printing issues solved.

But it (1.1.23-r3) still requires an alternate pdftops, a replacement for the official cups pdftops filter, which requires xpdf which with a -motif use flag no longer needs X but still will cause

media-libs/t1lib 

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

app-text/ghostscript

media-libs/freetype

app-text/xpdf to be installed on your server.

I can't quite see the logic in this.

----------

## Lawless

1.1.23-r4 still wants xpdf (and the whole x server)

I would be happy if somebody could change that.

I can remove xpdf from the ebuild and install cups but after new sync portage wants to install x again.

So please...

----------

## mattsk

I was able to get rid of it by adding -sdl to my USE variables (along with -X -gtk -gnome -qt -alsa -qtmt -pdflib -truetype -dga -gpm). Sadly, I'm not sure which of the rest of those is also necessary for convincing cups to not install X for me. (Same situation - I'm running a headless server so don't want X on it at all). But untitl I added -sdl to the mix, it kept trying to install X.

The wierd thing is I think it might have been someothing in mysql somewhere that wanted to use sdl (the simple direct media layer). This is because every time I typed in 'emerge -uDp cups' it would end up updpating mysql as well.

I hope this helps somebody.

----------

